# Eating Foam?



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 23, 2012)

This winter Ripley got to come in the house. He was an outside bunny but I just couldn't stand it anymore. Then, this week we bought him two large x-pens which he has the run of. I also purchased one set of foam squares/tiles, like the kind for young children, to go in the bottom for him to sit on. Last night I was in the room where Ripley is, and found he'd pulled several of the letters out and one he had totally chewed up. There were little pieces around, but not that many-I'm pretty sure he ate a some of it (maybe like a bit less than a tablespoon was missing.) Should I worry about this? 
Anything for me to do? I know there's not alot if he already ate it, except to wait and see what happens... Usually I'd ask the vet but they aren't open today.

Here's what the foam mats are like: http://www.amazon.com/Animal-Educational-Foam-Puzzle-Squares/dp/B0093P0QDO/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1356268450&sr=8-7&keywords=kids+foam+mats except Ripey's have letters instead of animals.


----------



## JBun (Dec 23, 2012)

I would take them out of there. If he were to swallow a piece, it could cause a blockage. There are these hard plastic tiles similar to those, that would be better and more chew proof. You might be able to find them at a home improvement store. They're called interlocking utility tiles or garage flooring tiles, and they have different kinds of textured surfaces available. You could also try using a tarp.


----------



## degrassi (Dec 23, 2012)

I switched my rabbit to those a month ago and he started chewing the edges where they are connected.I tried rubbing soap on the edges and bitter spray but that didn't stop him. I ended up finding a foam mat(4x8') at a liquidation store for 15$ and now use that instead. No edges to chew and it seems to be working out.


----------



## missyscove (Dec 23, 2012)

I would take them out and keep a close eye on what he's eating and drinking and how his poops look and if you see any changes, it's definitely time for a vet check.


----------



## LakeCondo (Dec 23, 2012)

After Honey started chewing a plastic tarp & then an indoor-outdoor rug, I turned to cardboard, flattened boxes over the rest.


----------



## Imbrium (Dec 23, 2012)

make sure he's eating lots of hay, as that can help move along any tiny pieces he's ingested... as missyscove said, keep a close eye on him - if he stops eating or pooping or starts doing significantly less of either, that means there's probably a blockage and you'll need to get him to the vet ASAP.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Dec 23, 2012)

Well, so far he's been ok as far as the foam goes, though I'm still keeping an eye on him. But.....he was a little goon tonight and suddenly developed HORRID scent gland issues. On the 5 buns I've had, this is the first to have an issue with this. Wow..that smell..of all bad smells, this definitly surpasses them all. I know its off topic, but any tips for helping with the scent glands? I did the best I could with a qtip to clean them out. YUCK! :yuck


----------

